# New tank..



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hi guys, I want to start vaping with rda tank, been using rdta ijoy combo on smok T-Priv. I've been looking around online but still not exactly sure which one to get as there are so many to choose from and as it's going to be my first rda purchase. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/2/18)

Mayby a 528 Customs Goon, a nice Goon or definitly a GOON ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (6/2/18)

The Oumier Wasp seems to be a good buy, you can get it for R350.  I've felt tempted to get it myself, but really enjoying the RTAs lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Mayby a 528 Customs Goon, a nice Goon or definitly a GOON ?


Goon looks pretty solid, either Goon or Druga augvape I think..kind of like the clamp snag deck for some reason.. saw that the 528 customs Goon v1.5 doesn't come with 510 drip tip adapter, not exactly sure what that means even, like doesn't come with a drip tip at all? thank you.. and yeah i'm really a noob when it cames to rda but learning everyday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/2/18)

Dead rabbit .... tried a buddies Rabbit on Saturday and well my socks may of been knocked off a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> Goon looks pretty solid, either Goon or Druga augvape I think..kind of like the clamp snag deck for some reason.. saw that the 528 customs Goon v1.5 doesn't come with 510 drip tip adapter, not exactly sure what that means even, like doesn't come with a drip tip at all? thank you.. and yeah i'm really a noob when it cames to rda but learning everyday!


A 510 drip adaptor is placed on the top cap when you want to use a 510 size drip tip, by default the goon uses a wide bore 810 size drip tip and the hole in the top cap accomodates for this size drip tip !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Carnival said:


> The Oumier Wasp seems to be a good buy, you can get it for R350.  I've felt tempted to get it myself, but really enjoying the RTAs lately.


that's a good deal! I would prefer dual coil build though.. what i have on my ijoy combo rdta. Also enjoy rdta but don't really like big glass tube, like the dripping idea as much that i now just drip on this rdta tank not even filling liquid in tube doesn't work great ofcourse can't put much juice on deck cause leaking but yeah i get the rda feel i suppose but thanks!


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Dead rabbit .... tried a buddies Rabbit on Saturday and well my socks may of been knocked off a bit


you rate..sounds tempting! what kind of deck and is it comfortable to build on? Thanks!


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Mayby a 528 Customs Goon, a nice Goon or definitly a GOON ?


OG Goon is soooo good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> A 510 drip adaptor is placed on the top cap when you want to use a 510 size drip tip, by default the goon uses a wide bore 810 size drip tip and the hole in the top cap accomodates for this size drip tip !


Got it thanks! suppose 810 drip tip better..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (6/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> that's a good deal! I would prefer dual coil build though.. what i have on my ijoy combo rdta. Also enjoy rdta but don't really like big glass tube, like the dripping idea as much that i now just drip on this rdta tank not even filling liquid in tube doesn't work great ofcourse can't put much juice on deck cause leaking but yeah i get the rda feel i suppose but thanks!


Get yourself a Oumier VLS rda R350. Works well in single or dual coil, you can also do vertical or horizontal coils Very impressed with it

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> you rate..sounds tempting! what kind of deck and is it comfortable to build on? Thanks!



Postless deck so can chuck some chunky coils on...personally haven't built one but quite a few people own a rabbit so they are more qualified to give an opinion than me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Postless deck so can chuck some chunky coils on...personally haven't built one but quite a few people own a rabbit so they are more qualified to give an opinion than me
> View attachment 121404


It looks pretty straight forward once you get your coil legs the right length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Postless deck so can chuck some chunky coils on...personally haven't built one but quite a few people own a rabbit so they are more qualified to give an opinion than me
> View attachment 121404


it is a breeze to build on !
And what i like the most is that the way the coils clamp down (against the flat side of the coil), it does not bend or mess up your coils ! Lovit

I was about the toss the rabbit in the not used dark section of my cuppoard, but then i got the butcher & priest challenge caps for it and the flavour/airflow is on par with the Goon's

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> flavour/airflow is on par with the Goon's



True story? I must investigate this poor deceased bunny RDA that is being raves about then cause I’m a goon fan!!

What’s the single coil one like? Have you tried it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> A 510 drip adaptor is placed on the top cap when you want to use a 510 size drip tip, by default the goon uses a wide bore 810 size drip tip and the hole in the top cap accomodates for this size drip tip !


Got it thanks! suppose 810 drip tip better..


@cliff said:


> Get yourself a Oumier VLS rda R350. Works well in single or dual coil, you can also do vertical or horizontal coils Very impressed with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


ok..oumier VLS vs goon.. decision time!! maybe for my first buy VLS will do! thanks!


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> A 510 drip adaptor is placed on the top cap when you want to use a 510 size drip tip, by default the goon uses a wide bore 810 size drip tip and the hole in the top cap accomodates for this size drip tip !


Got it thanks! suppose 810 drip tip better..


@cliff said:


> Get yourself a Oumier VLS rda R350. Works well in single or dual coil, you can also do vertical or horizontal coils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..oumier VLS vs goon.. decision time!! maybe for my first buy VLS will do! thanks!


Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Postless deck so can chuck some chunky coils on...personally haven't built one but quite a few people own a rabbit so they are more qualified to give an opinion than me
> View attachment 121404


also haven't built on postless deck..but looks pretty rad..always good to try something new i suppose !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> that's a good deal! I would prefer dual coil build though.. what i have on my ijoy combo rdta. Also enjoy rdta but don't really like big glass tube, like the dripping idea as much that i now just drip on this rdta tank not even filling liquid in tube doesn't work great ofcourse can't put much juice on deck cause leaking but yeah i get the rda feel i suppose but thanks!


Maybe have a look at the Peerles RDA as well, good entry level dripper and it gives good clouds and flavour at a very reasonable price, good place to start to see if you really enjoy dripping. If you are set on the dripping part and made up your mind fully the Goon or the 1.5 are great options, and great quality. Dead Rabbit is also making headway and rave reviews on it means a lot of people are enjoying it. 
Many happy clouds to you and hope you find the perfect setup for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> A 510 drip adaptor is placed on the top cap when you want to use a 510 size drip tip, by default the goon uses a wide bore 810 size drip tip and the hole in the top cap accomodates for this size drip tip !


Got it thanks! suppose 810 drip tip better..


@cliff said:


> Get yourself a Oumier VLS rda R350. Works well in single or dual coil, you can also do vertical or horizontal coils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..oumier VLS vs goon.. decision time!! maybe for my first buy VLS will do! thanks!


Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Postless deck so can chuck some chunky coils on...personally haven't built one but quite a few people own a rabbit so they are more qualified to give an opinion than me
> View attachment 121404


also haven't built on postless deck..but looks pretty rad..always good to try something new!!


Room Fogger said:


> Maybe have a look at the Peerles RDA as well, good entry level dripper and it gives good clouds and flavour at a very reasonable price, good place to start to see if you really enjoy dripping. If you are set on the dripping part and made up your mind fully the Goon or the 1.5 are great options, and great quality. Dead Rabbit is also making headway and rave reviews on it means a lot of people are enjoying it.
> Many happy clouds to you and hope you find the perfect setup for you.[/QUO
> Will have a look into those! Thanks a lot man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/2/18)

dead rabbit or drop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (6/2/18)

On a budget the Oumier VLS for sure , otherwise the Drop ... I own the DR24 and the Drop and the DR has it's place but the Drop is something special.

P.S also I presume you have researched ohms law and all that , NB!! use the right batteries when building lower ohms VTC's or the like with a decent continuous pulse amperage rating (Google Mooch battery reviews). Be Safe ... (or have a good medical aid )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Scissorhands (6/2/18)

No right choice but lots of bad choices!

For a FIRST RDA experience I would personally consider a GOON or CSMNT


consult @KZOR and buy with confidence

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (6/2/18)

@AeonAIR

As a virgin RDA'er i would advise you to go with the Morphe RDA.

1) Affordable
2) Very good flavour
3) Perfect to build on for a beginner
4) Ample airflow options for flavour/vapour balance
5) Includes driptip adapter so you can use both 810's and 510's
6) Includes a bottom feeding pin in case you get into squonking at a later stage
7) On special for R390 

https://vapeville.co.za/collections...tek-morphe-single-coil-spring-post-24-5mm-rda

GL with your decision.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Mayby a 528 Customs Goon, a nice Goon or definitly a GOON ?


So just to get some clarity, you are suggesting a goon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dreadside (6/2/18)

GOON FTW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

Daniel said:


> On a budget the Oumier VLS for sure , otherwise the Drop ... I own the DR24 and the Drop and the DR has it's place but the Drop is something special.
> 
> P.S also I presume you have researched ohms law and all that , NB!! use the right batteries when building lower ohms VTC's or the like with a decent continuous pulse amperage rating (Google Mooch battery reviews). Be Safe ... (or have a good medical aid )


will do! Thanks


----------



## AeonAIR (6/2/18)

KZOR said:


> @AeonAIR
> 
> As a virgin RDA'er i would advise you to go with the Morphe RDA.
> 
> ...


will def check it out, still searching, thanks!


----------

